# Verbindung PC zu Beckhoff EK1100



## trublu (22 Juli 2010)

System
PC mit LabVIEW 8.5 und TwinCAT IO 2.11
Beckhoff EtherCAT Buskoppler EK1100
verschiedene Beckhoff Klemmen (ELxxxx)

Verbindung über TwinCAT ADS DLL (kein ADS OCX und kein Modbus!), da schnellerer Zugriff auf die Daten!



Guten Tag allerseits.

Ich möchte eine Verbindung zwischen PC und dem EtherCAT Buskoppler mit den Klemmen herstellen. Ich habe schon einige Versuche gestartet, jedoch bekomme ich es nicht hin, Daten zu lesen und zu schreiben. Ich bin wie folgt vorgegangen:

1. Im TwinCAT System Manager die Boxen eingerichtet und die Tasks angelegt. Verbindungen zu einem anlagen Ausgang hergestellt. Häkchen bei Auto-Run gesetzt. Tick-Count auf 5 ms. Die Konfiguration und den Run-Modus aktiviert.
2. Unter folgendem Link  http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?cont...iew.htm&id=
das 2. Beispiel geöffnet und die Daten aus dem TwinCAT übertragen (AMS Net ID, Port, IGroup, IOffset, Length).
3. Das LV-Programm laufen lassen und den "IntVal" auf 1 gesetzt.

Jedoch tut sich dann nichts. Das Lämpchen an der Klemme bleibt deaktiviert. Wenn ich im TwinCAT manuell den Wert auf 1 setze, leuchtet das Lämpchen auf.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Vielen Dank im Voraus!


Grüße, Markus


----------



## witkatz (23 Juli 2010)

Aus den Bildern ist der Fehler nicht ersichtlich, deshalb ein paar potentielle Fehlerquellen:
- Auf die IndexGroup 0xf031 (WRITE_QX) können boolesche Variablen geschrieben werden. Der zu schreibende Wert ist 1-Byte groß, größere Variablen sind nicht zulässig
- diel Länge beim Aufruf von AdsSyncWriteReq auf 0xf031 muss ebenfalls auf 1 eingestellt werden
- Die Boolesche Variable liegt an Adresse 34.0 daraus wird für 0xf031 das IndexOffset 0x110 oder 272(dec)

Gruß,
witkatz


----------



## trublu (23 Juli 2010)

OMG! Es funktioniert! Es lag am IndexOffset. Ich habe die Zahl 110 immer direkt übernommen, aber mit dem Wert 272 (dec) hat's funktioniert. Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen...

Vielen Dank für den Tipp!

Die Ansteuerung der digitalen Ausgangsklemme (EL2004) funktioniert also. Jetzt muss ich mal schauen, ob es auch für die analogen Ein- und Ausgänge (EL 3064 und EL 4004) klappt. Aber ich denke, der IndexOffset war DAS Problem!


----------

